
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on the 2016 NBA Finals? - askafriend
There&#x27;s got to be a ton of basketball fans around here.<p>So what did you think of that crazy ending?
======
cjbprime
[https://twitter.com/FiveThirtyEight/status/73994901139466240...](https://twitter.com/FiveThirtyEight/status/739949011394662400)

------
fitzwatermellow
“I watched Beethoven tonight, I watched LeBron James compose a game.” -Kyrie
Irving

